# A Couple Races For Your Consideration.



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The Great South Bay Classic and The LBRA Auction Race.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

MAN I WISH, i was stilll living in brooklyn ny , =(


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks! I just sent an email.....


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Walter, did I read the LBR race correctly? No cost to the breeder to enter (less shipping) and 50/50 split with the breeder/handler? and it pays out 25-35 ways?...Whats the catch? Handler keeps the birds? or is there a charge for the bands?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Walter, did I read the LBR race correctly? No cost to the breeder to enter (less shipping) and 50/50 split with the breeder/handler? and it pays out 25-35 ways?...Whats the catch? Handler keeps the birds? or is there a charge for the bands?


Bands are free.....handler keeps the bird because its an Auction Race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Walter, did I read the LBR race correctly? No cost to the breeder to enter (less shipping) and 50/50 split with the breeder/handler? and it pays out 25-35 ways?...Whats the catch? Handler keeps the birds? or is there a charge for the bands?


The payouts all depend on how many birds we bring in and how much they sell for but over the past 5 years our lowest first prize was 6,000 and the highest was 9,000. And the most postions paid out was 35 and least 25. The race had grown every year until last year where it dropped off a bit. But I think a big part was the fact most guys who would have been buying birds at the auction were handling IF Convention birds so their lofts were already full so they didn't spend the money they normally would for auction birds. So we are expecting this year to be more like the 2010 race with a first prize of 9,000 paying out to 35th place then like this past year where we had 6,000 for 1st and 250 for the last positon which was 28th.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If I send birds can they all go in rotation,so there would only be one bird per loft?
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Walter, did I read the LBR race correctly? No cost to the breeder to enter (less shipping) and 50/50 split with the breeder/handler? and it pays out 25-35 ways?...Whats the catch? Handler keeps the birds? or is there a charge for the bands?





Timber said:


> Bands are free.....handler keeps the bird because its an Auction Race.


Bands are free and like Timber said it's an auction race. So the birds belong to whomever is the highest bidder at the auction. So for the cost of shipping the birds the breeder has a chance at half the prize. If your worried about the handlers keeping the birds this race isn't for you. But for 250 you can enter the Great South Bay Classic and you can make arrangments with the handler to give the birds back that don't make it into the top bird auction after the race. Some guys will make that deal with you but I for one really wouldn't do that again. I get attached to the birds I race and it sucks having to send them back after getting to know the birds.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Bands are free and like Timber said it's an auction race. So the birds belong to whomever is the highest bidder at the auction. So for the cost of shipping the birds the breeder has a chance at half the prize. If your worried about the handlers keeping the birds this race isn't for you. But for 250 you can enter the Great South Bay Classic and you can make arrangments with the handler to give the birds back that don't make it into the top bird auction after the race. Some guys will make that deal with you but I for one really wouldn't do that again. I get attached to the birds I race and it sucks having to send them back after getting to know the birds.


Count me in. I have acquired a few birds since last year that I would like to see how they do in the big apple. I'll send you a PM for 5 bands.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> If I send birds can they all go in rotation,so there would only be one bird per loft?
> Dave


I assume your talking about Great South Bay Classic. If so then yes you could put 5 birds into rotation and they would all go to different lofts. I'm in the process of compiling the handler list for 2012. Since the race was opend up to more handlers. It used to just be flyers in my clubs boundries. And we'd have 20 to 30 handlers. Now we opened it up to most of Long Island so I've gotta see who wants to handle that wasn't asble last year. I'm hoping to get around 40 handlers which would mean atleast 200 birds entered just from them since each handler has to enter 5 birds. And no handler can handle their own birds.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you have to use special bands or do you use your own bands?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The LBRA you have to use LBRA bands which are free. The Great South Bay Classic you use whatever bands you want as long as they are AU, IF or CU.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like one loft racing but one smash toss and you could be done. With all birds in separate lofts the odds of that decrease.
Dave


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Dumb question from a relatively inexperienced fancier. If you were going to ship 5 birds, would you ship them in one of those 4-bird shipping boxes? The kind with the X divider to separate the birds. Or would you ship them in two containers? I like the sound of this LIBRA race and I'm just trying to plan ahead. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like 5 bands


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

In for 5 bands.  

Do you or should you ship pedigrees with the birds?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> The payouts all depend on how many birds we bring in and how much they sell for but over the past 5 years our lowest first prize was 6,000 and the highest was 9,000. And the most postions paid out was 35 and least 25. The race had grown every year until last year where it dropped off a bit. But I think a big part was the fact most guys who would have been buying birds at the auction were handling IF Convention birds so their lofts were already full so they didn't spend the money they normally would for auction birds. So we are expecting this year to be more like the 2010 race with a first prize of 9,000 paying out to 35th place then like this past year where we had 6,000 for 1st and 250 for the last positon which was 28th.


 This has been running through my head I can't figure it out so maybe someone who has participated or is a handler could answer this question.

If this auction is closed to the public and its just for the handlers to buy birds from out of town breeders to compete with. Why would'nt they (handlers) just raise their own birds band them and race those?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> This has been running through my head I can't figure it out so maybe someone who has participated or is a handler could answer this question.
> 
> If this auction is closed to the public and its just for the handlers to buy birds from out of town breeders to compete with. Why would'nt they (handlers) just raise their own birds band them and race those?


I think they need birds to auction off to the flyers inorder to have prize money.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

klondike goldie said:


> I think they need birds to auction off to the flyers inorder to have prize money.


I guess it is what it is. Something like this though would'nt work in my club because we only had 11 flyers in ybs last season and it looks like all the prize money is being donated by the club members by purchasing these band race birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> This has been running through my head I can't figure it out so maybe someone who has participated or is a handler could answer this question.
> 
> If this auction is closed to the public and its just for the handlers to buy birds from out of town breeders to compete with. Why would'nt they (handlers) just raise their own birds band them and race those?


The auction is open to any flyer in Nassau and Suffolk counties which are 2 of the counties that make up Long Island the other 2 are Brooklyn and Queens but the race isn't open for them to fly as handlers. We have over 100 lofts that could buy birds if they chose. And we do enter our own birds but when you've got a good name it's hard to buy your own birds back unless your willing to pay a few hundred for each one you enter. It gets to the point where if your known to have really good birds your better off not entering them in the auction and just buying the $100 WTCM bands instead because it's cheaper and you don't have to worry aboput anybody out bidding you for your bird.. Plus the more birds we auction off the better the race will be. The race was really ment to be a local race but then the word got out we had a nice prize pool and we've been getting more and more out of area birds each year. Last year we had around 150 out of area birds sent in and 70 of them were in the last auction which was in May. I know 3 of the top 5 birds were out of area birds 2 of them were birds I clocked. One from California and one from Indiana then a bird I bred and flew was 6th.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> In for 5 bands.
> 
> Do you or should you ship pedigrees with the birds?


Thats up to you some send peds others don't. I'm guessing the email I got from Utah is you right? I'll be sending out all the bands in a few weeks. So you'll get them then.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

loonecho said:


> Dumb question from a relatively inexperienced fancier. If you were going to ship 5 birds, would you ship them in one of those 4-bird shipping boxes? The kind with the X divider to separate the birds. Or would you ship them in two containers? I like the sound of this LIBRA race and I'm just trying to plan ahead. Thanks.
> 
> Jim


That's what most ppl do they ship the 5 young birds in a 4 bird box usually without the divider in the box. The birds are usually pretty young at the time they are shipped just a lil after weening so they are pretty small and the birds make it just fine. There hasn't been any problems so far anyway.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> The auction is open to any flyer in Nassau and Suffolk counties which are 2 of the counties that make up Long Island the other 2 are Brooklyn and Queens but the race isn't open for them to fly as handlers. We have over 100 lofts that could buy birds if they chose. And we do enter our own birds but when you've got a good name it's hard to buy your own birds back unless your willing to pay a few hundred for each one you enter. It gets to the point where if your known to have really good birds your better off not entering them in the auction and just buying the $100 WTCM bands instead because it's cheaper and you don't have to worry aboput anybody out bidding you for your bird.. Plus the more birds we auction off the better the race will be. The race was really ment to be a local race but then the word got out we had a nice prize pool and we've been getting more and more out of area birds each year. Last year we had around 150 out of area birds sent in and 70 of them were in the last auction which was in May. I know 3 of the top 5 birds were out of area birds 2 of them were birds I clocked. One from California and one from Indiana then a bird I bred and flew was 6th.


I'm going to spread the word to the guys in my club..with the capitol prize split 50/50 anywhere between 6k-9k paying out up to 35 ways...that has a very strong appeal. Thanx for answering without getting offended.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Thats up to you some send peds others don't. I'm guessing the email I got from Utah is you right? I'll be sending out all the bands in a few weeks. So you'll get them then.


Yeah, I'm in Utah. Just mostly wondered if pedigrees helped the auction prices or if they went more by the form of the bird etc...


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Yeah, I'm in Utah. Just mostly wondered if pedigrees helped the auction prices or if they went more by the form of the bird etc...


Just like when ppl are buying breeders some buy on pedigree others go buy looks. I'm more of a looks kinda guy. I don't even handle the birds that I bid on I make my rounds through the auction cages and pick out a few just on looks. But I do the same at most auctions for breeders. The only time I look into the birds is when they were top birds in a race like the IF Convention or my clubs Great South Bay Classic. In those auctions I go through the race sheets and look for birds that have clocked up near the top of the sheets a bunch of time. I don't want the one hit wonders because any bird can get lucky on any given day. But to do it a bunch of times it isn't luck anymore. Like my bird last season with 6 top 10 finishes. She had 2 2nds a 5th a 6th an 8th and a 9th in the club. And 2 top 17 finishes in the combine verses 1500 to 2000 birds along with other good finishes.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you have me down for 5 LPRA Bands?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep, I got you on the list.


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

Could I be put on the list as well please?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dmax06 said:


> Could I be put on the list as well please?


PM me your name and address and I'll add you aswell.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

I got my 5 bands already blue.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

All the bands that are going out to those who found the LBRA from this thread and asked me to send them out are in the mail. I dropped the 200 bands off at the post office this afternoon. I'd appreitiate it if you'd let me know when you get them either by posting in this thread or emailing me [email protected]. 

Thanks Walter.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

My bands showed up today. Thanks!


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

Mine showed up also. Thanks


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Walter, I got mine in the mail today (Saturday)......Thank You!!


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I got mine. Thank you


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know you got the bands.

I also here's the handler list for The Great South Bay Classic


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

The bands came in the mail today. Thank You.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
Received the bands today.Thanks.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Pigeon 0446 I sent you an email, hope it's not to late for bands.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Got my bands also. Is it ok if I send two birds to the early auction and 3 birds to the late auction? 

Jim


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

loonecho said:


> Got my bands also. Is it ok if I send two birds to the early auction and 3 birds to the late auction?
> 
> Jim


You can send them any way you'd like.
Walter


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Got my bands yesterday, Thanks Walt


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Due to the amount of bands that are out we've decided to guarantee a first prize of atleast 8,000 for the 2012 LBRA Race. There's a good chance that will go up once the auctuions happen and we see how much we bring in. But with all the birds that should be coming in we have set the 1st prize of atleast 8,000 to give the local flyers a lil more incentive to show up and bid on the birds since with that 8,000 it would make it the biggest race on Long Island with all the other money races having 1st prizes of around 5,000 or 6,000. We also set a limit on the amount of bands we only had 800 LBRA bands and they are all gone and there was still ppl looking for bands so what we did was use 100 LIN bands as extra LBRA bands and I've got 30m of them accounted for already they'll be int he mail tommorrow . And once these 70 bands I have left are gone the race will be closed for 2012.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Here are two of the pigeons I am sending to the auction race.... I just banded them a few days ago. It's always exciting to see what color they turn out. 

http://youtu.be/6SLk1IFNvKQ


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

waltor i have 3 birds i would like to drop off for the march 25 auction , and 2 for april . can you , send me address were i can drop them off , i would like to do so friday .thanks


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you need to enter 5 birds?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

No,you can enter Up To 5 as far as I know.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

i send 5 birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Aris said:


> i send 5 birds.


We had 29 birds from Maryland were your's in that group. And if so which oine were yours?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Do you need to enter 5 birds?





Josepe said:


> No,you can enter Up To 5 as far as I know.


Josepe is right you can enter up to 5 birds in the LBRA you can enter 1 if you like but you just can't enter more then 5.


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

Is there a way to see what loft your birds went to from the auction?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

There was a total of 200 birds in the 1st auction we had on Sunday around 120 of them were out of area birds. For all you guys who sent birds in I have the list up on my clubs website with the handlers who bought the birds and most of the handlers contact info. I'm missing 2 guy's. But I'll get them at the next auction. So out of the 850 bands out there we've only had 200 sent in so we still have another 650 bands out there who knows how many of them will be sent in. But the first auction is usually the smaler one in terms of bird numbers but we had 200 already.

Here's the link to the list of birds with the breeder and handler and below the list is the contact info of the handlers. The guy writing down the info on the birds missed some of the colors so if any of the birds with no color next to them is your bird and you know the color please let me know.
http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/uploads/LBR_Auction_Sheets_website.pdf


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

Pigeon0446 said:


> There was a total of 200 birds in the 1st auction we had on Sunday around 120 of them were out of area birds. For all you guys who sent birds in I have the list up on my clubs website with the handlers who bought the birds and most of the handlers contact info. I'm missing 2 guy's. But I'll get them at the next auction. So out of the 850 bands out there we've only had 200 sent in so we still have another 650 bands out there who knows how many of them will be sent in. But the first auction is usually the smaler one in terms of bird numbers but we had 200 already.
> 
> Here's the link to the list of birds with the breeder and handler and below the list is the contact info of the handlers. The guy writing down the info on the birds missed some of the colors so if any of the birds with no color next to them is your bird and you know the color please let me know.
> http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/uploads/LBR_Auction_Sheets_website.pdf



Great thankyou


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Anybody who's planning on sending in birds for the April 13th LBRA Auction. Please mail them out either Monday April 9th or Tuesday April 10th to make sure they make it here on time for the auction. Last year we had to hold birds until the next auction becasue they came in late.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sending mine on Monday the 9th.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tomorrow will probly be the last day to get the birds out in the mail to get them here in time for the auction on Friday. So if anybody is planning on shipping for the second auction you don't have much more time. I've got 25 out of area birds right now with a handful of ppl sending in birds tomorrow I should end up with about 50 out of area birds for this auction. 



klondike goldie said:


> I'm sending mine on Monday the 9th.


Hey klondike, did you send those birds out?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Did Gary Lane* (BUCK)* send any birds to your race this year?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Just banded mine today for the third auction. My brother sent two to the first auction and I will be sending 3 to the third.

Jim


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Tomorrow will probly be the last day to get the birds out in the mail to get them here in time for the auction on Friday. So if anybody is planning on shipping for the second auction you don't have much more time. I've got 25 out of area birds right now with a handful of ppl sending in birds tomorrow I should end up with about 50 out of area birds for this auction.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey klondike, did you send those birds out?


Yeah I sent 5 birds Monday morning, they gave me a tracking number but I wasn't able to track them with it so I went to the post office and they weren't able to tell me anything. The birds were supposed to be there by 3:00 pm today.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

klondike goldie said:


> Yeah I sent 5 birds Monday morning, they gave me a tracking number but I wasn't able to track them with it so I went to the post office and they weren't able to tell me anything. The birds were supposed to be there by 3:00 pm today.


I had 5 boxes come today but none of them were yours. They'll probly be here in the morning along with a few more boxes. I'll let you know when I get them.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

loonecho said:


> Just banded mine today for the third auction. My brother sent two to the first auction and I will be sending 3 to the third.
> 
> Jim


I just banded 2 of mine as well. I'm gonna band the other 3 in the next few days.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

The lady at the postoffice said their records say the birds got there at 12 midnight last night. Hopefully you got them.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Walter I shipped mine yesterday and they are guaranteed to be there today before 3pm. The USPS Tracking Number is EG086805161US

I didn't create pedigrees but I can tell you that IF 2012 LBRA 946 a Mealy is Hekkenklak Fireflight on the sire side and Janssen on the dams side. This is the same hen I spoke to you about that was sold with a broken wing and 2 weeks later walked her way back home. (5 miles)

IF 2012 LBRA 948 a White is down from White Bandit on the sire side and the dam has multiple winners in her pedigree from Quest Syndicate lofts gifted to me from Rick Nanez. If I kept this bird I would call it "Mighty ******"

IF 2012 LBRA 949 & 950 are nest mates that are down from a Gordon cock that was 2 points shy of being bird of the year in their club and on the dams side is from a very good Jansseen hen. These 2 were bred by my clubs president and he said they should be able to fly your course well. 

Well good luck with your clubs auction and shoot me a text or call when you have thirds picked up from the Post Office. Thanx Again.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Walter I shipped mine yesterday and they are guaranteed to be there today before 3pm. The USPS Tracking Number is EG086805161US
> 
> I didn't create pedigrees but I can tell you that IF 2012 LBRA 946 a Mealy is Hekkenklak Fireflight on the sire side and Janssen on the dams side. This is the same hen I spoke to you about that was sold with a broken wing and 2 weeks later walked her way back home. (5 miles)
> 
> ...


They didn't make it here today they'll probly be here in the morning along with another box thats coming from Florida.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Walter I shipped mine yesterday and they are guaranteed to be there today before 3pm. The USPS Tracking Number is EG086805161US
> 
> I didn't create pedigrees but I can tell you that IF 2012 LBRA 946 a Mealy is Hekkenklak Fireflight on the sire side and Janssen on the dams side. This is the same hen I spoke to you about that was sold with a broken wing and 2 weeks later walked her way back home. (5 miles)
> 
> ...


Chris, I couldn't make out the phone number on the box and your number was already off my caller ID with all the calls I've been getting. So I guess this will have to do in terms of letting you know the birds got here this morning.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Chris, I couldn't make out the phone number on the box and your number was already off my caller ID with all the calls I've been getting. So I guess this will have to do in terms of letting you know the birds got here this morning.


Thank you for the update. I forgot to mention that Gordon cock that is sire to 949/950 was 2 points shy of bird of the year in the GHC Racing Pigeon Club and was bred by Jim Wiley. Good luck Today.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Banded my 5 today, I'm ready to finish up breeding this year.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Walt,

Just wanted to let you know that I will be shipping my birds for this weeks auction tomorrow. I believe the auction is Friday. My birds should reach you Thursday. Will pm you also with the details.

Jim


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Did they ever update the list as to which loft's the auction birds ended up in?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Walt,

Are you ever going to update the results of the auctions to include the 2nd and 3rd auctions? I'm sure there are many that would like to know where their birds ended up. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## jakewalk360 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Walter, how do I look up the Auction Results for this year's LBRA race? I couldn't figure out how to do this on the website.


----------

